# Delaware 11/14



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

had an interesting start... we camped out a field starting at 6:15 am... 10 min before sunrise (7am) seven guys show up 

I asked about weather they were going to hunt the field that we were planning on hitting or what. This guy instantly snaps and starts yelling at me. I was cussed out (BIG TIME) in front of his 8-9 year old son. way to teach them well, quite classy.

Those of you that initiate confrontations in front of your children: not only do you look like and ass to begin with, but you really look like an ass to your child. not cool. Your teaching them that it is ok to be a disrespectful bully. 


Fortunately I maintained my cool and just went about my way.

we moved to some different areas and hit the money.

Anyway, 4 birds up, 4 birds in the bag... points by both dogs!

great day!


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats on the good day. Were there many people there? I tried wellington three days after they released birds and didnt move anything.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

every field but a few had people in it.. but was not like thanksgiving


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You did the right thing. There's really no excuse for this behavior, best to avoid the confrontation these "armed BA's" are obviously inviting.(I was actually threatened with a 12 ga. once for asking a guy why he claimed a bird my son had shot!) At Berlin, usually guys line up along a gaswell or other area road and stake out a section of a large field. There are mowed lanes and/or hedge rows between them for the most part kind of providing boundaries which most guys respect. There's the others who come late and go up an intersecting road about halfway up the field and cut in perpendicular to the hunters who staked out a section on the first road prior to starting time. This is extremely dangerous because the hunters on the first road are usually shooting in their direction. Then there are other large sections which few hunt due to their remoteness from the parking areas.(I also don't think the stocking trucks can get to these areas either!) Interestingly, when we quit Sat. around mid morning with two birds and drove out of the main hunting area, there were six cocks running around across the main road on private property. We stopped to observe them as did two or three other trucks. One guy got out and actually tried to chase them back over to the public land but they ran away from him deeper into the private area.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i agree... but to me it can all be overlooked... all of it except for the kid being present.

all he did was teach his son how to be an asshat, and had i fed of his anger his son would of learned that it was ok. I hope when he sat down for dinner that night his son asked why his father was called "classy"


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Delaware is a joke to many a-holes and yahoos for me not just during pheasant it i salways paked with irresposnible people i swore that place off while deer hunting a few years back had 7 people walk by my stand in 15 min that was enough for me


----------

